# Need UPS with software monitoring support.



## nRiTeCh (Feb 28, 2015)

Suggest me a UPS with monitoring tool.
*Budget:* 4.5k max

*I-ball*- Nirantar UPS-630 got software support but their software isnt listed on their website. I want to confirm if iball Nirantar ups 1080 also has software support.

*Apc*- Need an APC model from 600va onwards which will have APC software support.

*Cyberpower*- BU1000E-IN is good but it lacks software support.


Also can I get a complete list for APC and Cyberpower that which of their Indian models support ups software?


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 2, 2015)

There are ups by the above mentioned brands which offers software support. Else why would I have said so???


----------



## aniket.cain (Mar 2, 2015)

APC BR1000G-IN comes with software support. The software is quite decent - it would show you how much time is remaining and can also put computer to hibernate etc if you are away when the power goes out.


----------



## nRiTeCh (Mar 2, 2015)

aniket.cain said:


> APC BR1000G-IN comes with software support. The software is quite decent - it would show you how much time is remaining and can also put computer to hibernate etc if you are away when the power goes out.



I know this model but its pretty much out of my budget.

Actually I need a list of all supportive ups models from APC which supports its software.


----------



## kARTechnology (Mar 5, 2015)

joncenawordlife said:


> I know this model but its pretty much out of my budget.
> 
> Actually I need a list of all supportive ups models from APC which supports its software.



do you need auto shutdown? why do you need ups with  software monitoring required?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the need for any monitoring software when you need is just backup right...

So go with CyberPower 1000VA UPS @ 4k (snapdeal)


----------

